# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  kwas polimlekowy sculptra

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Czy któraś z Was poprawiała sobie rysy twarzy SCULPTRA?
Wczoraj trafiłam na artykuł w gazecie, że kwas polimlekowy stosuje się do ostrzykiwania twarzy, ale od niedawna również używa się do ujędrniania brzucha albo ramion.
Podobno zabieg jest rewelacyjny, ale nie wiem gdzie wykonują, no i chcialabym zasięgnąć opini od innych.

Z góry dziękuję na odpowiedź.

----------


## focus9

Sculptra to innowacyjny produkt, kwas polimlekowy powoduje, ze odbudowuje się własny kolagen. Podczas zabiegu od razu widać efekty, znikają one po około 7 dniach i zaczyna się \"proces\". Dla utrzymania efektu należy wykonać 3 zabiegu w odstępach około 6 tygodni. Skóra po tych zabiegach wygląda jak podczas pierwszego ostrzykiwania.. - jędrna.. Rewelacyjnie. Jest to pierwszy produkt, który stosujemy na większej powierzchni twarzy i nie tylko, dochodzi szyja, dekolt, tzw motylki i dłonie (czyli szeroki zakres)... Innymi kwasami ostrzy kujemy tzw bruzdy (bardziej punktowo) tu stosowana jest metoda tunelowa. Efekty w rezultacie nawet się utrzymują do 3 lat. Bruzdy- tak naprawdę mogą pojawić po wszystkich kwasach. Tu by tego uniknąć bardzo ważny jest masaż, kilka razy dziennie.

----------

